# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake has been unusually sporadic for this time of 
year. Cold fronts the past couple weeks have keep water temps down, but warmer 
weather the past couple of days is bringing temps up and fishing should start 
improving fast. Places where some walleyes are being caught include Holy Bay 
and the Howard Farm area in the Flats, Pelican Lake, the cattails near the old 
Doc Hagen area in Six Mile, and the shallow bays in East Bay. Most anglers are 
cranking #5 shad raps and #7 countdowns, or are pitching jigs tipped with 
minnows, leeches, or powerbait. A few anglers have reported some action in the 
trees with slip bobber rigs as well. Pike fishing on the other hand has been 
awesome. Anglers are catching pike in most areas of the lake with the areas 
mentioned above for walleyes being the best for pike as well. Try using 
daredevils, shad raps, countdowns, husky jerks, and rattlin rouges if your 
cranking, or leeches, nightcrawlers, smelt, or herring. White bass fishing is 
just starting to pick up. For shore fishing, Channel A, the storm sewer area, 
rip rap areas along the dike, and the bridges are all starting to produce some 
fish. Boaters are reporting cranking up white bass in the shallower bays 
around the lake as well. We welcome all visitors to our area and hope you have 
a great Memorial Day
weekend!!!


----------

